# سؤال عن التكييف والحريق - غريب ومحير!!



## toktok66 (3 يوليو 2013)

ليه يا شباب لما بيكون الراجع بتاع هواء التكييف فوق السقف الساقط free * لا*نعزل مواسير الحريق بالرغم من انها حديد وبها مياه وستمتص جزء من بروده الراجع وستؤثر على درجه حراره الراجع؟؟؟!!!


----------



## تامر النجار (3 يوليو 2013)

اذا كنا دقيقين جدا فعلا هيكون هناك فاقد حرارى حيث يكتسب الهواء بعض الحرارة من مواسير الحريق
...لكن من الناحية العملية المياة ثابتة فى الماسورة ولا تتحرك بالتالى انتقال الحرارة من وجهة نظرى سيستمر فقط لمدة 5 دقايق وبكمية قليلة طبعا لان حجم المياة فى الماسورة ليس بالضخم .وبعد 5 دقايق سيحدث اتزان حرارى .ويصبح معدل انتقال الحارة اقل ما يكون ..... لكن لو المياة متدفقة هيكون الفاقد اعلى طبعا ..


----------



## تامر النجار (3 يوليو 2013)

اذا كنا دقيقين جدا فعلا هيكون هناك فاقد حرارى حيث يكتسب الهواء بعض الحرارة من مواسير الحريق
...لكن من الناحية العملية المياة ثابتة فى الماسورة ولا تتحرك بالتالى انتقال الحرارة من وجهة نظرى سيستمر فقط لمدة 5 دقايق وبكمية قليلة طبعا لان حجم المياة فى الماسورة ليس بالضخم .وبعد 5 دقايق سيحدث اتزان حرارى .ويصبح معدل انتقال الحرارة اقل ما يكون ..... لكن لو المياة متدفقة هيكون الفاقد اعلى طبعا ..


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (3 يوليو 2013)

مظبوط كلام المهندس تامر وكمان يا بشمهندس لأن إنتقال الحرارة يعتمد علي مساحة السطح المعرضة وهي صغيرة في حالة مواسير الحريق .


----------



## toktok66 (4 يوليو 2013)

طبعا كلامك في ظاهره مقنع بس انت عندك مواسير الفير شبكه متصله حتى الخزان وبداخلها مياه والمياه متصله ببعضها الى مياه الخزان فقد تكون المياه ساكنه ولكن في حقيقه الامر ان الحراره تنتقل -- طيب حد عنده حاجه من كود تقول اني معزلش مواسير الحريق لهذا السبب؟؟؟؟


----------



## aboallol (4 يوليو 2013)

انا أتفق مع الاخ تامر من حيث المبداْ والحس الهندسي.
أما عن المنطق بيقول إنك تضع في حساباتك كل الاحتمالات وتدرسها وبعد ذلك تحدد الاشياء التي يمكن تجاهلها لصغر حجمها ووزنها والاشياء التي لا يمكن تجاهلها لكبر حجمها ووزنها.
يعني بالنسبة لمواسير الفير مثلاً، نحن نعرف بالطبع ان انتقال الحرارة يعتمد على عدة عوامل ومنها الموصلية الحرارية للمادة وفرق درجة الحرارة ومساحة السطح
طيب نعتبر الموصلية الحرارية للمادة وفرق درجة الحرارة ثابتة يبقى عندنا مساحة السطح هي الفيصل.
يعني ببساطة قطر الماسورة الداخلة للطابق كم؟ وكم طابق لدينا؟ لان الماسورة الرئيسية ستمر بكل الطوابق مما يقلل كمية الحرارة المنتقلة لكل طابق.
فإذا تم حساب الحرارة المنتقلة ستجد أنها قليلة وأنك غير محتاج لعزل مواسير الفير.


----------



## toktok66 (4 يوليو 2013)

aboallol قال:


> انا أتفق مع الاخ تامر من حيث المبداْ والحس الهندسي.
> أما عن المنطق بيقول إنك تضع في حساباتك كل الاحتمالات وتدرسها وبعد ذلك تحدد الاشياء التي يمكن تجاهلها لصغر حجمها ووزنها والاشياء التي لا يمكن تجاهلها لكبر حجمها ووزنها.
> يعني بالنسبة لمواسير الفير مثلاً، نحن نعرف بالطبع ان انتقال الحرارة يعتمد على عدة عوامل ومنها الموصلية الحرارية للمادة وفرق درجة الحرارة ومساحة السطح
> طيب نعتبر الموصلية الحرارية للمادة وفرق درجة الحرارة ثابتة يبقى عندنا مساحة السطح هي الفيصل.
> ...


وهنا انا بتكلم عن نص الطوابق
والاستشاري طالب من الكود مايمنع عزلها لان المواصفه طلب عزل المواسير ولا استطيع نفي الكلام من الكود مع العلم ان قيمه العزل غير مدرجه بقوائم الكميات فهو يطالب بالعزل ويقول ان ثمنه محمل على المتر الطولي للماسوره !!

حد عنده اثبات من اي كود تكييف او حريق


----------



## fayek9 (5 يوليو 2013)

على" حسب علمى" عمر م الكود هيقولك ممنوع عزلها الا لو نوع عزل معين فيه مشكله مع الفير....واتفق مع المهندس تامر فى رأيه ولكن ليس عندى ما يؤكده من الكود "جارى البحث "
وبرضه مدام الاستشارى الموضوع ده قالقه مكان عمل الراجع دكتد بدل ميعزل شبكة الحريق .
وعندى ملحوظة خارج الموضوع ويمكننا التناقش فيها بالتفصيل لاحقا فى موضوع منفصل بالنسبة لتحميل سعر العزل على المتر الطولى للماسورة ....اعمل بمشاريع بدول اوروبيه منذ سنتين و مشوفتش اطلاقا اللى بنعمله عندنا ف مصر او دول الخليج فى BOQ بمعنى الماسورة شاملة الفيتنج والعزل و التركيب و الشيالات الخ الخ الخ . الBOQ بيعملهاquantity surveyor بالمسمار ومعنى كلامى ان العزل مدام مش مكتوب بند واضح وصريح فهو ميتجبش انا عارف ان الكلام ده مش عندنا لان المقاول بيلبس كل حاجة ....ولكن ايضا يمكنك مراجعة specs الخاصة بمواسير الحريق المقدمة من الاستشارى وتشوفها معزولة ولا لأ ولو مش مكتوبة متنفزهاش . وعزلها ده قرارة هو مش قرار المقاول هو اللى حاسب اللود و مفاقيد الحرارة .


----------



## عمران احمد (6 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
برجاء قراءة النص جيدا و هو NFPA و هو يوضح متى يتم عزل مواسير شبكة المواسير من خلافه

Where above ground water-filled supply pipes, risers, system risers, or feed mains pass through open areas, cold rooms, passageways, or other areas exposed to freezing temperatures, the pipe shall be protected against freezing by insulating coverings, frost proof casings, or other reliable means capable of maintaining a 
minimum temperature between 40°F (4°C) and 120°F (48.9°C)

و بعد قراءة النص انا اعتقد ان المهم ان درجة الحرارة فوق السقف المستعار ما بين (4 - 48.9) درجة سيليزية كما هو موضح اعلاه
ارجو ان اكون اوفيت الاجابه و فى انتظار تعليقاتكم (ان شاء الله)


----------



## toktok66 (6 يوليو 2013)

الله ينور عليك يا مهندس عمران بس اي كتاب من كتب nfpa ?


----------



## hooka (6 يوليو 2013)

انا مش عارف السؤال مغزاه ايه بالظبط 
يعني انت (الاستشاري) عايز تعزل الحريق ليه 
1. عشان المياه متتجمدش فساعتها البراجراف اللي فوق هو ردكوالكلام ده طبعا مبيحصلش عندنا في الوطن العربي اصلا
2. عشان الكسب الحراري للهواء بيكبر الحمل علي المبخر فساعتها هيكون ردك كالاتي احنا عندنا بند اسمه سيستم هيت جين فنحط فيه كل الفواقد الناتجة عن السيستم ومنها برده لو عندك ماسورة مياه ساخنة للسباكة في السقف ما هي برده معزولة ولكن بتخش معانا في حسابات السيستم هيت جين الحوائط الخارجية من فوق السقف المعلق لغاية السلابة برده ليها هيت جين واللي المفروض حضرتك حاسبها مش انا (الاستشاري) -واديله في سنانه يا هندسة - علي المدعي ان ياتي بالبينة 
3. عشان الموصفاة عايزة كده اعزل يا هندسة وامرك لله بس ياريت تيفيدنا وترفعلنا التوصيف ده 

واسف للاطالة


----------



## عمران احمد (7 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله اجمعين
اولا : البراجراف ده من كود nfpa 13.
ثانيا : نفس السؤال اللى انا سألته هوه ليه عاوز يعزل مواسير شبكة الفاير؟ و ان كان الاستشارى عاوز كده يوضح اسبابه المنطقيه.
ثالثا : ممكن حضرتك ترفع المواصفة لو تكرمت.
و انا تحت امركم اجمعين و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

